# Mountain River with the kids.



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

Let the kids skip school today :lol: to go do a little fly fishing. For one of them it was his first. The other one he has been out twice before today. They both love it and are eager to learn.

Here is both of them working on their presentation.









Got one hooked



























And the biggest.









We had a great trip landed around 20 between all of us. Spent most of my time helping the youngest but he had a great time.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow! Being allowed to skip school to go fly fishing? Dang! That was so far beyond the realm of possibilities for me that I never even DREAMED of that happening while I was younger!
Congratz to your kids on landing some. Great to hear you all had success. Definitely worth missing school for!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey Lawdog....

That's a good way to spend the day, looks like you're kids really enjoyed it !!

Good post, nice pictures.....thanks for sharing !!


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Awesome! Nothin better


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet.. Wish my dad would have done that, that is a fun little river..


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Awesome trip report! I would have been in heaven as kid fishing that. Your kids really look like they enjoyed it as well. It isn't easy taking kids fishing, let alone fly fishing. Nice work!


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Very Cool! Nice job all around. Looks like they will both be "hooked"!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

There are many days, when a kid learns far more with his old man in the mountains than he'll ever learn in a classroom. AWESOME!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> There are many days, when a kid learns far more with his old man in the mountains than he'll ever learn in a classroom. AWESOME!


 I can remember many more days fishing as a kid than I can of school or anything than I actually learned there. Awesome trip Lawdog, well done! And thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a great time good job getting the kids out. 8)


----------

